# Wicket, Hibernate, H2 memDB Anfänger Frage



## blackson1c (17. Aug 2011)

Hi

Ich versuche mich gerade in das Wicket einzuarbeiten und bin Stecken geblieben.

Mein Problem, ich möchte die H2 memDB in mein Projekt integrieren als Embedded Server,
das heiß wenn ich meine application starte sollte auch eine memory Datenbank gestartet werden.
Vorerst will ich nur Hibernate nutzen ohne Spring oder Databinder.


Meine vorherigen Schritte:
1: Verwendung von Maven Archetype wicket quickstart
2: Bearbeitung der pom.xml und zufügen der dependecies für H2, Hibernate, ....
3: Verwendung des m2eclipse Plugin, um es in Eclipse zuladen.
4: Erstellen der hibernate.cfg.xml und in der  src/main/resources mit den H2 Einstellungen
5: Bearbeiten der web.xml und zufügen von:
    <listener>
    <listener-class> org.h2.server.web.DbStarter </ listener-class>
    </ listener>


Nun, wenn ich die Anwendung starte, erhalte ich diese Fehlermeldung:


```
org.h2.jdbc.JdbcSQLException: Falscher Benutzer Name oder Passwort
Wrong user name or password [28000-158]
	at org.h2.message.DbException.getJdbcSQLException(DbException.java:329)
	at org.h2.message.DbException.get(DbException.java:169)
	at org.h2.message.DbException.get(DbException.java:146)
	at org.h2.message.DbException.get(DbException.java:135)
	at org.h2.engine.Engine.validateUserAndPassword(Engine.java:301)
	at org.h2.engine.Engine.createSessionAndValidate(Engine.java:146)
	at org.h2.engine.Engine.createSession(Engine.java:121)
	at org.h2.engine.Engine.createSession(Engine.java:28)
	at org.h2.engine.SessionRemote.connectEmbeddedOrServer(SessionRemote.java:285)
	at org.h2.jdbc.JdbcConnection.<init>(JdbcConnection.java:110)
	at org.h2.jdbc.JdbcConnection.<init>(JdbcConnection.java:94)
	at org.h2.Driver.connect(Driver.java:72)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at org.h2.server.web.DbStarter.contextInitialized(DbStarter.java:50)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.ContextHandler.startContext(ContextHandler.java:548)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.servlet.Context.startContext(Context.java:136)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.startContext(WebAppContext.java:1272)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.ContextHandler.doStart(ContextHandler.java:517)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.webapp.WebAppContext.doStart(WebAppContext.java:489)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:50)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.handler.HandlerWrapper.doStart(HandlerWrapper.java:130)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.Server.doStart(Server.java:224)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:50)
	at com.flaviait.Start.main(Start.java:35)
```

Was habe ich falsch gemacht, oder welche Schritte habe ich vergessen ?
Oder gibts es ein einfacheren Weg um so eine Web App mit Wicket und H2 datenbank zuerstellen.

Schon mal danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Marcinek (17. Aug 2011)

Du hast den falschen Benutzernamen oder Passwort angegeben:

org.h2.jdbc.JdbcSQLException: Falscher Benutzer Name oder Passwort


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (26. Aug 2011)

Standardwerte;
benutzername "sa" 
passwort ""


----------

